# Clothes wringer questions.



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Do any of you use a manual clothes wringer?

I am thinking of getting this wringer:

http://www.wisementrading.com/washing/wringer.htm

Have you ever used this one?
Some people use a mop wringer to wring their clothes.
have you ever used a mop wringer to wring your clothes, and \
if so, how did it work?

Thanks.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

citybound, I keep thinking that something like a salad spinner, but bigger, in a clean garbage can might be the way to go. W carpal tunnel problems, I don't wring things out well enuf. Haven't used the wringer in the post, but looks as if it'd be effective. ldc


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

If you have the room in your laundry area, you might
consider getting a full size wringer washing machine
and use that.

You wouldn't have to do your own cranking! You
also would have a temporary washer replacement
should your regular washer stop working.

I have seen these for sale at very reasonable
prices, much less than the price of the wringer
in your link. 

If you are interested, check Craigslist, garage
sales, and auctions.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! A mop wringer, what a great idea!!! I live in a small 1 bedroom apt for now(recently divorced) and use the "wonder washer", and wringing by hand just isnt cutting it! Was looking at Lehmans catalog, but cant justify spending over $100 on a wringer. But, have an extra mop bucket and wringer at work, that I'm sure the boss will let me borrow! Thanks for the idea!!!


----------

